# Maumee River Panfish



## Zach Jones (Mar 22, 2016)

I plan on making the drive out to Toledo this week to fish Thur and Fri. Is this a good river for panfishing? I've never heard any reports on panfish from this river only Walleye for the most part.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

There"s a few guys who catch a few perch downtown. If you know where to go you might scrape up a few crappies or gills out of some of the marinas or off the flow pools Not much of a panfish river Could probably catch some white bass still. Grand rapids would be your best bet for that. Maybe Wiers. You"d have to get wet for that. Mostly Smallies, cats, white bass, sheepshead, an occasional walleye. Havent been lately so I dont know what this cold snap has done to the fishing Know the smallies get scarce when it gets cold This is when the jumbos are around tho


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Above the dam in Grand Rapids there is a canal that they catch crappie out of. Pike are also known to be caught in there this time of year. Probably not your best bet for pan fish. You may want to try Maumee Bay ponds. Crappie fishing and bluegill fishing can be good this time of year and plenty of areas to fish from shore. Good luck


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I'd say you'd be better off fishing for panfish in Toledo waters of the river. The flow is much slower there. You could try International Park in downtown. As noted, though, the river is not really known for panfishing.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

every marina on the lake should be loaded with gills and crappie right now


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Bassthumb said:


> every marina on the lake should be loaded with gills and crappie right now


 Most of them wont let you fish off the docks anymore tho Need to launch a small boat


----------

